# African American Heat Transfers



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find African American heat transfers: Betty Boop, Malcom X, Martin Luther King, Fred Sanford, Richard Pryor, etc.? There is a huge request for these.

I can't afford screen printing equipment and I have asthma so, I don't want to work in chemicals. Please help.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Please check our website for some of these designs. This type of transfer is restricted due to licensing restraints.


----------

